# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة فك التكشيرة >  نكت جامد جدااا

## باسم المصري

*اتنين مساطيل حبوا يسرقوا عماره فقالوا لبعض احنا ناخد العمارة بعيد ونسرقها برحتنا ، فقلعوا الهدوم وقعدوا يزقوا فى العمارة يزقوا ، جه واحد من وراهم وسرق الهدوم ، فواحد منهم بص ورا ملقاش الهدوم فقال له كفاية كدة احنا بعدنا اوى
* * *واحد ندل فتح مصنع بيبسي كتب على كل علبة : رج جيدا قبل الفتح
* * *
· سواق ماشى ع الطريق واحد لابس احمر فى احمر شاور له فوقف السواق و قاله انت مين و عايز اية قالة انا الفرفور الاحمر و عايز توصلنى فقالة لا مبوصلش فرافير و مشى و سابة شوية لقى واحد لابس اصفر فى اصفر و بيشاورلة فوقف و قالة انت مين و عايز اية قالة انا الفرفور الاصفر و عايزك توصلنى فقالة لا مبركبش فرافير و مشى و سابة شوية و قابلة واحد لابس اخضر فى اخضر عمل معاة نفس الحكاية ف السواق سابة و مشى شو ية كمان كدة و لقى واحد لابس ابيض فى ابيض بيشاورلة ف السواق وقف و قالة يا ترى انت بقى الفرفور الابيض فقالة الراجل فرفور اية رخصك يا روح امك
* * *
اثنين ساكنين في خيمة ونايمين على ظهورهم بالليل.. بص الأول للسما وقال للثاني شايف ايه ؟ قال اشوف نجوم كثيرة.... قال وده يدل على ايه ة ؟ قال الثاني : ان فيه مجرات وكواكب غيرنا في الكون ده . قال الأول ده يدل ان سقف خيمتنا انسرق ياغبي
* * *
بلدينا ماسك قنبله وعمال يحدفها من الإيد دى للايد دى ، قابله واحد تانى قال له خرب بيتك ولما تنفجر فى وشك ، قاله : ماتخافش معايه غيرها
* * *
واحد ومراته متخانقين فبطلوا يكلموا بعض فكتب ورقة صحيني الساعه 6:30 علشان عندي شغل ، وحط الورق على السرير ونام صحي الساعة 100 فلقى ورقه مكتوب عليها الساعه 6:30 يلا إصحى
* * *
زرافة و فيل وأسد وفأر وثعلب وارنب ماشيين في الغابة ، وقعوا كلهم في حفرة إلا الزرافة ،قالولها :جيبي لنا حبل. قالتلهم :ما فيش. قالولها :إحنا جعانين عايزين ناكل .قالتلهم: ماعرفش أجيب لكم أكل. قالولها: والعمل؟ قالت لهم: كلوا أضعفكم ..... قام الفأر نط مفزوع وقال لهم : اللي حيقرب من الأسد حيعرف شغله
* * *
واحد أحول راح يجيب أبوه من المطار باس الشنطة وشال أبوه
* * ** 
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## حتة سكرة

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههه
تجننن  يا  باسم
تسلم أيدك يا باشا*

----------


## keliopatra

ههههههههههههههههههههه


ضحكتنى بجد والله ربنا يكرمك يارب

----------


## سومه

نكت جامده تسلم ايدك  ::  
وخصوصا بتاعه الخيمه والاحول ::

----------


## وردة النيل

هههههههههههههههههههههه جميله تسلم ايدك

----------


## ضابط شرطة

> *اتنين مساطيل حبوا يسرقوا عماره فقالوا لبعض احنا ناخد العمارة بعيد ونسرقها برحتنا ، فقلعوا الهدوم وقعدوا يزقوا فى العمارة يزقوا ، جه واحد من وراهم وسرق الهدوم ، فواحد منهم بص ورا ملقاش الهدوم فقال له كفاية كدة احنا بعدنا اوى*


*جامده   
* * ** * *
· 



			
				سواق ماشى ع الطريق واحد لابس احمر فى احمر شاور له فوقف السواق و قاله انت مين و عايز اية قالة انا الفرفور الاحمر و عايز توصلنى فقالة لا مبوصلش فرافير و مشى و سابة شوية لقى واحد لابس اصفر فى اصفر و بيشاورلة فوقف و قالة انت مين و عايز اية قالة انا الفرفور الاصفر و عايزك توصلنى فقالة لا مبركبش فرافير و مشى و سابة شوية و قابلة واحد لابس اخضر فى اخضر عمل معاة نفس الحكاية ف السواق سابة و مشى شو ية كمان كدة و لقى واحد لابس ابيض فى ابيض بيشاورلة ف السواق وقف و قالة يا ترى انت بقى الفرفور الابيض فقالة الراجل فرفور اية رخصك يا روح امك
			
		

أجمدهم     * * *




			
				اثنين ساكنين في خيمة ونايمين على ظهورهم بالليل.. بص الأول للسما وقال للثاني شايف ايه ؟ قال اشوف نجوم كثيرة.... قال وده يدل على ايه ة ؟ قال الثاني : ان فيه مجرات وكواكب غيرنا في الكون ده . قال الأول ده يدل ان سقف خيمتنا انسرق ياغبي
			
		

شغاله  
* * *




			
				بلدينا ماسك قنبله وعمال يحدفها من الإيد دى للايد دى ، قابله واحد تانى قال له خرب بيتك ولما تنفجر فى وشك ، قاله : ماتخافش معايه غيرها
			
		

 شغاله 
* * *




			
				واحد ومراته متخانقين فبطلوا يكلموا بعض فكتب ورقة صحيني الساعه 6:30 علشان عندي شغل ، وحط الورق على السرير ونام صحي الساعة 100 فلقى ورقه مكتوب عليها الساعه 6:30 يلا إصحى
			
		

جامده جدا    
* * *




			
				زرافة و فيل وأسد وفأر وثعلب وارنب ماشيين في الغابة ، وقعوا كلهم في حفرة إلا الزرافة ،قالولها :جيبي لنا حبل. قالتلهم :ما فيش. قالولها :إحنا جعانين عايزين ناكل .قالتلهم: ماعرفش أجيب لكم أكل. قالولها: والعمل؟ قالت لهم: كلوا أضعفكم ..... قام الفأر نط مفزوع وقال لهم : اللي حيقرب من الأسد حيعرف شغله
			
		

 شغاله   
* * *




			
				واحد أحول راح يجيب أبوه من المطار باس الشنطة وشال أبوه
			
		

* * ** جامده ::   ::   ::   ::  


شكرا يا مان

----------


## mekyman

جميل مع انى قريتها قبل كدة 

بس لي رجاء خد بالك من الهجاء فى اسم الموضوع

ويجعلة عامر

----------


## ابن الجنوب

حلوة جندن ياولد العم

----------


## Hesham Nassar

*  حلوين النكت يا باسم ..

 



*

----------


## القلب الحنون

*الله ينور 
ياباسم 
شويه نكت حلوين
تسلم ياباشا*
 ::

----------


## free_bird

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوين كتيييييييييييير تسلم ايدك[/grade]

----------


## مجد الاسلام

عسل والله ربنا يخليك

----------

